# Remington 700 .270 BDL for sale



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

I am looking at selling my Remington 700 .270 BDL. It just sits in the safe and has for 10-12 years since I bought it. It’s topped with a Leupold 3.5x10x50mm scope. This is a stainless/composite gun with matching scope. I bet I haven’t fired 15 rounds through the gun, so it’s in new condition.
I was thinking around 700.00
If interested feel free to pm me, thanks


----------

